# Hello from Keowee Key, SC...near Clemson!



## inspired2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking for awhile and getting the feel of this forum. I'm Deni from SC aka Inspired2. I grew up with quarter horses, showed western and a bit of english. After taking a break to raise children, I am back in the saddle again and loving it!

I'm finding it a bit difficult to change disciplines but really want to learn dressage. There is something about that connection that really has me intrigued. Presently, I have three off track thoroughbreds. Don't frown now, they are wonderful and are darn laid back.  I like that I am doing my part to find homes for at least three of the often discarded track members. My trainer found them for me and I am blessed that she is such a good judge of temperment, trainability, etc. I look forward to reading and learning on this forum from all the great people posting!

A question for you all....how in the world do I change my profile to add the fact that I have 3 horses? I've looked all over and cannot find the answer. Must be blind or something. Help?


----------



## inspired2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gosh, I thought someone would have said hello....:-( Guess I live too far out in the sticks or something.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

inspired2 said:


> Gosh, I thought someone would have said hello....:-( Guess I live too far out in the sticks or something.


Not at all  unfortunately the new member area isn't visited by enough people. Excited to see a new member and looking forwards to reading your threads!

Welcome aboard


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. I am from Ridgeway, SC just north of Columbia.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

inspired2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking for awhile and getting the feel of this forum. I'm Deni from SC aka Inspired2. I grew up with quarter horses, showed western and a bit of english. After taking a break to raise children, I am back in the saddle again and loving it!
> 
> ...


 

Go to the top of the page where it says horses, click on it and then go from there


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome! I ride at Clemson regularly - great trails.


----------



## inspired2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah! Thanks for the welcomes! Look forward to everyone's posts. I'm eager to learn all I can from anyone willing to share. Glad to see some neighbors on here too! Thanks all....


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from the Midlands of SC! Hope you will enjoy the forum!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

howdy. welcome. =)


----------

